# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  new cast additions

## tammyy2j

Got from another soapboard so only take as only rumours 

Corrie has been on the look out for two new cast members to play Michelle, Liam and Paul Connor's mother and the actress being touted is Birds of a Feather actress Lesley Joseph and the role of Charlie Stubbs's ex wife is being linked with Brookside, Heartbeat and Family Affairs actress Kazia Pelka.

I think these two would a great addition to Corrie

----------


## Bryan

I cant really see either of this actresses fitting the roles you have said above, I for one couldnt imagine either of those actresses playing them kind of characters. Less of the ex soap stars and bring in some fresh talent!!!

----------


## Luna

im sorry but i think lesley joesph would be hilarious as charlies mum!!!!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> im sorry but i think lesley joesph would be hilarious as charlies mum!!!!!!


she isnt being rumoured to play that, shes been rumoured to play Michelle/Liam/Paul conners mom

I've never got teh attraction with Lesley Joseph, she's never been too much of a great actress... as Night & Day showed

----------


## Luna

> she isnt being rumoured to play that, shes been rumoured to play Michelle/Liam/Paul conners mom
> 
> I've never got teh attraction with Lesley Joseph, she's never been too much of a great actress... as Night & Day showed


aaahhh read it wrong. oh well i think she a great actress and she'll be brillaint in whatever role she plays

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kazia Pelka - I know who she is but who did she play in Brookside??  :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> Kazia Pelka - I know who she is but who did she play in Brookside??


Anna Wolska, honesly Chris call yourself a Brookside fan  :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

To be fair I didnt know either until I just looked it up on IMDB  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

Are they not both Londoners. Dont really like Lesley Joseph, but i did like KAzia when she was in Family affairs.

----------


## Bryan

> Are they not both Londoners. Dont really like Lesley Joseph, but i did like KAzia when she was in Family affairs.


Kazia played a Yorkshire nurse for years in Heartbeat, and a liverpudlian in Brookside, so I'd imagine shes good with her accents. Besides I doubt theres any truth in this rumour.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I remember her from heartbeat, years ago, she was called Maggie i think.

----------


## brooksyrules

i think them two would be brilliant

----------

